# Mountains Being Blown Up In Arizona



## AgentOrange5 (Oct 19, 2020)

Edited because I'm an idiot, the mountains are in Arizona, not Utah.....I'm still suspicious that this is being done to hide something.

I wasn't sure how to catagorize this post, so that is why I put in here in general. I heard about this today, and color me cynical, my first thought was this has nothing to do with "building a wall", that's just a convenient excuse to destroy some sort of history. I don't even understand why a border wall would go through Utah anyway. Anyone here familiar with area and maybe can give some insight on hidden history being destroyed here?

_Trump's wall-building now involves blowing up mountains in Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument_
_"A true desecration": Sacred Native American site blasted to build Trump border wall_
__​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-02-09 04:28:46Reaction Score: 8


well this sucks... I think we aren't far from 

*Revelation 11:18 King James Version (KJV)*
18 And the nations were angry, and thy wrath is come, and the time of the dead, that they should be judged, and that thou shouldest give reward unto thy servants the prophets, and to the saints, and them that fear thy name, small and great; *and shouldest destroy them which destroy the earth.*


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-15 23:39:14Reaction Score: 3




HollyHoly said:


> well this sucks... I think we aren't far from
> 
> *Revelation 11:18 King James Version (KJV)*
> 18 And the nations were angry, and thy wrath is come, and the time of the dead, that they should be judged, and that thou shouldest give reward unto thy servants the prophets, and to the saints, and them that fear thy name, small and great; *and shouldest destroy them which destroy the earth.*


I've learned where the end times will find it's focus in the USA - Devils peak in North Dakota. And that's from the Bible.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-02-15 23:54:39Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> I've learned where the end times will find it's focus in the USA - Devils peak in North Dakota. And that's from the Bible.


I d love to hear why you think so if you care to share more


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-16 16:22:58Reaction Score: 2




HollyHoly said:


> I d love to hear why you think so if you care to share more


I can't recall the verse offhand, it's in my pages and pages of notes, but it calls for an event in the center of the USA, and the small town that is used as a milestone for the center of the continental US is not far from there.  It's a rallying point, not the focus of the entire event, but it very probably represents the location for the landing of the New Jerusalem ship spoken of in Revelations and in other books.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-02-16 17:19:56Reaction Score: 2




Jim Duyer said:


> I can't recall the verse offhand, it's in my pages and pages of notes, but it calls for an event in the center of the USA, and the small town that is used as a milestone for the center of the continental US is not far from there.  It's a rallying point, not the focus of the entire event, but it very probably represents the location for the landing of the New Jerusalem ship spoken of in Revelations and in other books.


Im glad you're interested in this subject  starting here at my youtube videos on the book of Joel  Book of Joel 3  which states that  ground zero of Yahwehs Judgement will be the Valley of Josaphat  which is a cemetery. I cant think of any bible references to locations in the US as far as I can gather the New Jerusalem will smack down on the current Jerusalem. I would love  to hear your thoughts


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-16 19:00:10Reaction Score: 3




HollyHoly said:


> Im glad you're interested in this subject  starting here at my youtube videos on the book of Joel  Book of Joel 3  which states that  ground zero of Yahwehs Judgement will be the Valley of Josaphat  which is a cemetery. I cant think of any bible references to locations in the US as far as I can gather the New Jerusalem will smack down on the current Jerusalem. I would love  to hear your thoughts


The main confusion results from the translation of the original Hebrew mentions, followed by further bad translations of the New Testament mention.  There will be two anti-Christs, and not one.  They represent the Gog and Magog of biblical mention.   I had a book completed on it, called "The Anti-Christ Twins", but since it was only 80 pages, I decided to include it as a free supplement to the one that I am rushing towards publication at this time.  I need to purge about half of my work - since it totals 600 pages, but basically it clears up the misunderstandings concerning Jerusalem itself as being the site of the end times.  These early writers had no way to mention the USA, since it had not yet been discovered by the ones from the Middle East, although it had definitely been visited many thousands of years earlier by Europeans.  I will get back to work, since my publication will explain everything, and my publisher will not allow me to disclose a great deal in such a public forum.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: twigpinDate: 2020-03-17 03:44:31Reaction Score: 1


Well, you may definitely be interested in what MrCati figured out.


follow up discussion:


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-03-17 20:34:04Reaction Score: 1




twigpin said:


> Well, you may definitely be interested in what MrCati figured out.
> 
> 
> follow up discussion:


thats interesting I haven't watched Mr Cati for awhile maybe I will do so again


----------

